# Great Grey Owl



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's the back story. Great Grey Owl Lands on Wildlife Photographer’s Camera


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Here's the back story. Great Grey Owl Lands on Wildlife Photographer’s Camera


I would have peed while praying that the owl doesn’t mistake my eyes for blueberries!!
Thanks for sharing! What a Blessing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, the look on her face is priceless. The fact she could hold that heavy equipment up with that huge owl purched on it is amazing. 

Bet she had one heck of a cramp in her arm afterwards.


----------

